# monster catfish 5/31/2011



## galliacatmaster (May 31, 2011)

caught in gallipolis ohio on a 10 inch live shad


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice flattie- looks like she is full of eggs with that huge gut!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope I can find a few like that this weekend at the CARE Bend Tournament. Great fsh!!
Salmonid


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow! What a beast!


----------



## galliacatmaster (May 31, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## bassfromthepast (May 6, 2011)

nice cat.......... what did it weigh??


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello . . . ***** cat! 

Way to go, that's a biggy!


----------



## galliacatmaster (May 31, 2011)

i didnt get an exact weight cause i had an old fashioned scale that only went to 50lbs it went past that....it was 50.3 inches long and the mouth was about 12inches wide


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Bet that pulled like a tractor! Awesome fish!!!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## galliacatmaster (May 31, 2011)

thanks ....me and my cousin went out catfishing again this evening and caught 2 more monsters of 50lbs+(but very poor picture quality cause my phones camera isnt good)


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Goodness gracious, those are hogs!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Somebody hit the mother load!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

VERY impressive.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Holy Poop those are AWESOME fish!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

My god keep hitting those fatties up you guys are on a roll! good job!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i think you need a bigger box.LOL.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Those are some HUGE fish!
If you keep that up you may catch the next state record!

You weren't too far off on the first one. The current state record is 58 5/8" and 76.5 lbs. :B


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, that thing is ridiculous!!! Congrats


----------



## fish on colwell (Apr 13, 2011)

awesome fish was just out on the ohio river and only thing that was pulled into the boat was a small 3-4lb channel. was very windy day but still had fun and cant wait to try again for some monster cats like those.


----------



## big rik (Aug 30, 2009)

very nice, well done fella


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Man I'd need a wrecker to pull out fish like that Whats a fish like that eat? Anything it wants to.Darn nice catch guys.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Awsome just awsome! Those are really nice fish. I love fishing for those Flatties but this year is kinda out of the question for me. I had shoulder surgery and unable to go out and play. So thanks so much for posting the pics. Maybe just maybe I might be able to get out late next month. If not It will be next season... I know there are plenty of oppertunities in the fall but I also love hunting and once Sept. rolls around it's all about the limb chickens and then the deer. :B!#:!


----------



## thecatman (Apr 6, 2011)

Those are some amazing flatheads!! I've been fishing upriver near Mason for about a week now and no luck at all.. A guy told me today that the spawn is just ending? Any insight into what might be going on? I've always had pretty good luck up in this area but then again it's been a strange year weather wise.


----------



## Drahthaar_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice fish!! We always did good down there too.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

that looks bigger than the new record fish on the catfish forum.


----------



## dphilhower (Jul 9, 2011)

where is a good place to fish on the river like around new richmond anyone know? If so let me know got a boat for the first time and want to go catch some big fish


----------



## ricky (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice fish right there


----------



## thinket (Jul 28, 2011)

wow! what a monster cat


----------



## jacobwhite (Jul 29, 2011)

yeah it was a very nice fish i had to get in the water to get it out


----------



## mtminded (Oct 1, 2010)

great catch!


----------

